
Show HN: Responsible disclosure: what is it? how to do it? (RFC, WIP) - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/responsible_disclosure
======
jph
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/responsible_disclosur...](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/responsible_disclosure)

Constructive criticism welcome. This is a first draft, work in progress,
request for comments.

Responsible disclosure is a hot topic in the news because of the recent large
security breaches.

My professional work in software development involves responsible disclosure
often.

I'm open-sourcing my responsible disclosure notes.

I use these with consulting clients to help them learn about responsible
disclosure, how it works, and how to help their users do it.

